# HRZ motorhome importers



## markyparky

Hi , anyone know of any importers of RHD HRZ motorhomes??

thanks


----------



## peejay

Hi Mark and welcome to MHF;

I don't think anyone actually imports HRZ's to UK, they only sell direct from their premises at Ohringen, Germany as far as i'm aware.
They did make a couple of RHD in the past and I think one member on here has one but I can't remember his name, hopefully he'll see this. I remember talk a while back of Deepcar motorhomes maybe importing them but I haven't heard of anything since, possibly abandoned the idea because of the £€ rates.
You could always contact either companies direct....

http://www.hrz-reisemobile.de/pages/kontakt.php

http://www.dmiuk.com/comp_contact.php

CS Reisemobile make similar quality PVC conversions, we saw one at a dealers near Dortmund recently, the build quality was superb, but so was the price 8O
If I was in the market for a van conversion it would be between these two converters.

Pete


----------



## markyparky

*merc sprinter PVCs ....HRZ and CS conversions?*

Thank Pete...Ill do that.Im looking
at options for a 3/4 berth merc sprinter, iveco daily or LWB transit..
It needs to be liveable in on a daily basis (off hook up for 3 or 4 nights each week...commuter van) ...and then accommodate 2 adults and 1 or 2 kids at weekends/holidays....

Im beginning to think it might have to be one of these german makes or a bespoke conversion ..

Anyone any experience with any of the following bespoke converters East Neuk campers, Jerba conversions and Young conversions?

cheers mark


----------



## smick

Apologies, there have been so few posts on the Panel Van website that I've given up looking at it.

My HRZ came through Vanmaster caaravans at Wigan, only one of two that they ordered. Apparently they were very poorly advised as to what they could sell it for, and as a result gave up importing. We got the last one.

We tried to communicate with HRZ before we bought ours, but there are no English speakers in the company, and even when I got a friend to put the questions I needed answers to in German, I still got no reply.

Be warned - prices are very steep, but the product is absolutely excellent. We have no regrets about buying ours, apart from the fact that we are at that stage where climbing into the bed is more of a chore than a joy!

If you need any specific advice about the vehicle, by all means PM me. and I'll try to help out. Ours is a 2007 model (pre latest Sprinter).

Smick


----------



## carol

I can't answer your actual question. But when we went to Dusseldorf in 2007 - we actually went to buy a panel van - as we had decided on a Murvi Morello and it had to be better than that - so we looked at them all.

The John Cook ones were well made, not cheap, and an awful lot of them were really expensive over €65k - and we then went to look at what had been our original reason for selling our Hymer 640 Starline which had been the Rapido.

But one which I almost bought was from http://www.burow-mobil.com/

Well made and were very helpful - their English was excellent and they are near Munich.

It might be worth you going to Dusseldorf - and have a look, they have a hall just for panel vans and some are in another area as well - well worth it - we went stayed 5 nights and spent 4 days from 10-6pm every day looking.... It is just at end of Aug and beginning of September.

Carol


----------



## GPM

*Motor Home Importers*

Hi there, our company is a small privately owned forwarding company with offices based in the UK and the USA. We operate some very specialized services and would be hapy to quote on shipping in all types of motor vehicles and motorcycles.
Our web site is: *URL Removed by moderators, advertising in forum posts is not permitted.*
On there you can request a quote or ask us to contact you personally.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## trevd01

We looked very hard at panel van conversions for two years.

Our first choice was a Murvi, but we continued to look. We came very close to having the first Domo in the UK

http://www.reisevan.de/pages/home.php

I spent a weekend in Lubeck at a trade launch of a new Domo model, where I had the chance to compare a HRZ with the Domo. The HRZ was well built, but I found the layout claustrophobic.

Revisited *all* the UK pvc makers, and came back to the Murvi.

My only regret - not investing the extra £10k for a Sprinter based Murvi, when our Fiat clutch exploded on the Conformatic gearbox.

But the totally rattle-free build quality and the fabulous open layout and huge kitchen of the Morello is very difficult to beat, but as everyone will tell you you need to choose a van for you own needs, not what others like.


----------

